# Any other post apocalyptic tv shows?



## youpock

More for entertainment purposes but I only know of three that are at least sort of recent, I don't care to watch anything too dated but these are the three I've seen:

Jeremiah - it was on showtime in the early 2000's, a virus kills all the adults only, which then leaves the kids to fend for themselves, takes place 15 years after the initial outbreak
Jericho - it was on cbs(lol which owns showtime) a few years back, 24 nuclear bombs go off in 24 major US cities, first season is about surviving and 2nd is about reconstruction
The Colony - this was on the discovery channel and just recently ended, unknown virus outbreaks and takes out most the worlds population, group of people take refugee, this is a "reality" tv show lol

Both Jeremiah and Jericho are on free netflix and the colony is on discovery's website so I watched all of them free and whenever I wanted, lol it worked out really well, mostly too because I hate commercials.

As far as surviving goes the colony at least made an attempt to focus on that, sometimes it got really staged and was obviously fake but I still enjoyed it. Jericho focuses on the survival more of a town, which is an interesting approach. Lastly Jeremiah focus more on lame drama and dialogue so less exciting.. but there is at least some mention at times about surviving

here are some sweet photos:


----------



## Rody

The first time I watched Jeremiah I had high hopes for it. The second epsiode showed me it was just going to be a rehash of old westerns where the good guys ride into town to save everyone. Can't say I watched any more after that.

The Colony was just too unbelievable. Where was the factory worker? Where was the waitress? Where was the janitor? These people are much more likely to be found in a small group. I don't run across many rocket scientists in my daily life. Too much of the stuff they did was stupid. They wasted time on a shower and put up a big sign telling the local raiders 'here we are!'. If there's another season of it I have doubts about watching.

Jericho I have never watched.

I've been listening to a sort of 'radio play' about some survivors. It's about zombies though. It's all audio. A new part comes out every couple of weeks or so.

We're Alive - A "Zombie" Story of survival.

Each part is around 25 mb in size. If you've got a slow connection you might want to right click on the pictures and 'save as' so you can listen to them without download interruptions. Like I said it's about zombies. Nothing we would face in real life but better than nothing.


----------



## youpock

Yea it was hard getting through Jeremiah, I skipped maybe 15-20% of the episodes. They filled so much with irrelevant talking it was just boring. 

Haha I also realized that about the colony, and too some of the stuff they were creating is near impossible, when the crazy older guy twists his own coil to make the electrolysis system, when the showed a picture of the coil it was 100% PERFECT there's no way someone hand wound it. There's also tons of camera angles which means there has to be crew on set... lol

If your in the mood the first season of jericho is maybe worth a watch, I was looking last night and I found it on CBS's website so its available online if your bored.

I'm going to put some of that audio bit on my ipod, lol I'll listen to it in school.


----------



## NaeKid

One of my favorites was DarkAngel - I got it in the DVD box-sets. Great story about California following a horrible EMP attack .. reality - probably not, but, a great watch anyway.


----------



## allen_idaho

*Jericho* was a pretty good series overall. Well worth the watch from start to finish. I actually didn't see it until it had been cancelled for the second time so I didn't know what to expect. Some of the episodes could sort of drag on every now and then but for the most part it was well worth the watch. It was only 2 seasons long but I'm glad I bought the complete series.

*Day One* is another series that is supposed to be coming soon to NBC. Well, actually it was changed from being a series to being a mini-series. I don't know when it is supposed to premiere but it is about a group of neighbors in Van Nuys, California who find themselves as survivors of an unexplained global catastrophe. They then try to unravel the mystery of what exacty happened while trying to survive. Here is the website:
NBC.com - '+showname+'

*Survivors* is a british tv series which I haven't had a chance to see yet. It is a re-imagining of a tv series of the same name from the 1970's and is about a viral strain which wipes out 99% of the human population. It was recently picked up for a second season. Here is more information:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivors_(2008_TV_Series)

*Three Moons over Milford* was a series I had heard good things about but it was cancelled during it's first season. It is about a meteor which slams into the moon, breaking it into fragments. Those fragments slowly move toward Earth where they will eventually hit the planet and possibly end all life.
Here is more info:
Three Moons Over Milford - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The *Battlestar Galactica* reboot miniseries is of course a post-apocalyptic story about a robotic revolution with the remnants of humanity waging war in space. I didn't get a chance to see it yet but it was very popular.

*The Tribe* is a show from New Zealand with a similar premise to Jeremiah. That is, a virus wipes out all of the adults, leaving a world full of children who must fend for themselves. I haven't seen it but it did last 5 seasons.

*Odyssey 5* was supposed to have been pretty good but it only lasted one season. It is about five astronauts who witness the destruction of Earth and are sent five years back in time to try to keep that event from happening. Strangely, the show was cancelled even though it was one of Showtime's highest rated shows.

*Invasion* was a short lived series which lasted one season. It was similar to invasion of the body snatchers, about an alien parasite which begins taking over a small florida town after a hurricane. The show was cancelled by ABC because of Hurricane Katrina, feeling that viewers may be too sensitive about the storyline.


----------



## Canadian

I enjoyed Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## youpock

I forgot about Dark Angel, that show came out when I was like 12ish. I totally had the hots for jessica alba lol and she had super powers.

Some of these other shows look pretty good, I'm gonna have to get to it lol


----------



## Oroborus

I've watched Surviving Disaster on Spike, which depicts some pretty hardcore survival events. It doesn't have that MTV Real World type format that The Colony had and actually has some pretty good tips like hunkering down a nuclear fallout and working through a pandemic threat.


----------



## allen_idaho

I think I'd really like to put together something like "The Colony" as a training course. Do you think people would want to do something like that? 

I figure you could use a vacant, secluded area to use as your post-apocalyptic wasteland. Then have your "survivors" learning how to build a variety of useful things in order to survive for a week or two. This would be more of a technical course than a survival course.


----------



## magicJ3

the walking dead
the event
v
falling skies
under the dome
lost
defiance


----------



## VoorTrekker

allen_idaho said:


> I think I'd really like to put together something like "The Colony" as a training course. Do you think people would want to do something like that?
> 
> I figure you could use a vacant, secluded area to use as your post-apocalyptic wasteland. Then have your "survivors" learning how to build a variety of useful things in order to survive for a week or two. This would be more of a technical course than a survival course.


I like the idea, it may never make television, but videos do sell. 
As a real event, I can see people taking vacations so long as they don't have to experience too much hardship. (Hotels and restaurants available, etc.)

There was a TV show called "Marooned" way back when. A "reality show" which was cancelled before airing because the "players" quit because they didn't want to sleep on the deserted island and wanted daily shopping excursions for cigarettes and soda.


----------



## ZangLussuria

*Jericho* - I miss this show. They cancelled after 2 seasons so the end of the 2nd season's storyline was rushed. This was despite being iTunes most downloaded series at that time but the producers followed the Nielsen ratings instead. Season 3 was supposed to be a web comic just for closure. I'll look for the copy in my computer. Should be in there somewhere.

*After Armageddon* - History Channel feature/documentary about what would happen if a global epidemic happened.

*Apocalypse 101* - Nat Geo reality show series similar to Doomsday Preppers but not as intense. Pretty good actually but I can only find 5 episodes of it. Not sure if there are more.


----------



## Wilderness77

Just finished season 1 of Revolution on Netflix. Is about all of the power on the planet going out. Cant wait for season 2, starts in a week or so on NBC.


----------



## Sentry18

There is actually an apocalyptic channel. All they do is talk about doom and gloom, some of which is based in truth but but most of it is fiction. It's called CNN. I can't watch it because the plot line sucks, the actors come off as fake and their heros are all kinda dumb. :teehee:


----------



## dave_fuches

although it had a few things i didn't like, i thoroughly enjoyed jericho.

i finished it last spring and ironically enough, this series was directly responsible for my transition from outdoorsman to prepper.


----------



## MadMartiggan

Apocalypse Man on YouTube, originally it was on Discovery many great ideas to think about and incorporate and I also liked After Armageddon and Apocalypse 101 too. Watched both seasons of The Colony and felt it was too staged and unrealistic, But ironically Love The Walking Dead !!!! :brickwall:


----------



## ZangLussuria

For you Jericho fans out there that need some additional storyline because they cancelled the show after season 2. Season 3 was continued as a comic mini-series and made into a graphic novel.

en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jericho_Season_3:_Civil_War

They already started season 4.
Netflix has expressed interest in bringing it back to TV.
screenrant.com/jericho-season-3-netflix


----------



## 101airborne

Not a series, but just heard that NatGeo is having a show called American blackout on oct 27th. A 2 hour show talking about what would happen in America after a cyber attack shuts down the grid.


----------



## oldvet

Sentry18 said:


> There is actually an apocalyptic channel. All they do is talk about doom and gloom, some of which is based in truth but but most of it is fiction. It's called CNN. I can't watch it because the plot line sucks, the actors come off as fake and their heros are all kinda dumb. :teehee:


:rofl::trophy1: Now that was funny. :2thumb:


----------



## redhorse

I am a shameless Walking Dead fan. The new season starts Sunday!!! I have no idea why I like it so much, not much is plausible at all, but I do. There is just something about a man and a crossbow :2thumb:


----------



## SmokeyNJ

MadMartiggan said:


> Apocalypse Man on YouTube, originally it was on Discovery many great ideas to think about and incorporate and I also liked After Armageddon and Apocalypse 101 too. Watched both seasons of The Colony and felt it was too staged and unrealistic, But ironically Love The Walking Dead !!!! :brickwall:


"Apocalypse Man" This guy acted like the Bear Grylls of urban survival (well survival in spite of reckless behavior)

The Colony got tough to watch with all the staging, I agree. You could see when they switched out the "handmade, amateur, fabricated parts" for a safety checked and approved one. There was a battery bank scene, they were 1/[email protected]$$ing the wiring work, then when it was "up and running" it was all perfectly and evenly wired with proper gauge cable and proper connectors, which they didn't have when they were working on it, I think they were using pieces of extension cord and wire clamps.

Walking Dead is good because; It really doesn't matter the cause, its how you survive and thrive after SHTF. It will probably more personal BS than gun battles everyday.


----------



## Grimm

Not sure what type of PAW tv shows you are looking for but Walking Dead screams PAW to me. Actually any zombie show/movie does.

Since someone mentioned Battlestar I have to say take a gander at Firefly.


----------



## faithmarie

Jericho.... the best... why did they stop...


----------



## Turtle

Grimm said:


> Not sure what type of PAW tv shows you are looking for but Walking Dead screams PAW to me. Actually any zombie show/movie does.
> 
> Since someone mentioned Battlestar I have to say take a gander at Firefly.


Always good to find another Browncoat.


----------



## solak

Turtle said:


> Always good to find another Browncoat.


Ditto. Firefly is regularly on our TV


----------



## Grimm

Turtle said:


> Always good to find another Browncoat.


Roo is named after one of the characters.


----------



## owntmeal

NaeKid said:


> One of my favorites was DarkAngel - I got it in the DVD box-sets. Great story about California following a horrible EMP attack .. reality - probably not, but, a great watch anyway.


Umm that would be Seattle she sits on the space needle ... Sorry from the area


----------



## Mase92

Well looks like I got some movies/shows to catch up on.


----------



## ZangLussuria

faithmarie said:


> Jericho.... the best... why did they stop...


Please see my previous posts in this thread.

Jericho was great but even though it was the most downloaded show in iTunes, this isn't what the network wants because there is no income from the advertisers. They showed it in a timeslot that rivaled strong mainstream shows but Jericho was a niche concept at that time and needed to gain some ground first. I would even say it was even paving the way for future PAW series but those initially interested in it wasn't exactly the ones it's timeslot was focused on. The network used Nielsen ratings for the shows popularity and it wasn't strong enough because they were asking the wrong audience.

Jericho season 3 and 4 was made into comics. Season 4 is ongoing. Now on issue number 4, I think.
Search for Jericho: Civil War.


----------



## zracer7

ZangLussuria said:


> The network used Nielsen ratings for the shows popularity and it wasn't strong enough because they were asking the wrong audience.


I know someone that works for Nielsen and you are correct. One of the main demographics they have left out is rural areas. They only target cities with more than 100k generally. That way their field personel don't have to drive too far between participant homes. Honestly I think its stupid. Because people who live in rural areas obviously have different interests then city folk.


----------



## ZangLussuria

zracer7 said:


> I know someone that works for Nielsen and you are correct. One of the main demographics they have left out is rural areas. They only target cities with more than 100k generally. That way their field personel don't have to drive too far between participant homes. Honestly I think its stupid. Because people who live in rural areas obviously have different interests then city folk.


Spread out, a lot of people were watching the show. Not just a lot of the city folk.


----------



## valannb22

Any Talking Dead fans? Chris Hardwick read one of my questions on the air tonight! I know, it's nerdy but I'm pretty stoked about it.


----------



## txgirl

valannb22 said:


> Any Talking Dead fans? Chris Hardwick read one of my questions on the air tonight! I know, it's nerdy but I'm pretty stoked about it.


Not nerdy! Very cool.


----------



## MetalPrepper

redhorse said:


> I am a shameless Walking Dead fan. The new season starts Sunday!!! I have no idea why I like it so much, not much is plausible at all, but I do. There is just something about a man and a crossbow :2thumb:


Maybe because it is an awesome show!~?

And YES....I also watch talking dead, very informative!


----------



## zracer7

ZangLussuria said:


> Spread out, a lot of people were watching the show. Not just a lot of the city folk.


Just spoke to her again on the subject. Nielsen is in fact working to spread out into more rural areas. They haven't in the past but are expanding. Hopefully that will help the shows we here tend to watch. I'm sure channels like DIY, outdoors, and other sports channels will see an influx of viewers.


----------



## ZangLussuria

zracer7 said:


> Just spoke to her again on the subject. Nielsen is in fact working to spread out into more rural areas. They haven't in the past but are expanding. Hopefully that will help the shows we here tend to watch. I'm sure channels like DIY, outdoors, and other sports channels will see an influx of viewers.


Good to know. I hope they implement it well.
Hope something like what happened to Firefly doesn't happen again. Haha!








cdn.memegenerator.co/instances/400x/39593178.jpg


----------



## VoorTrekker

valannb22 said:


> Any Talking Dead fans? Chris Hardwick read one of my questions on the air tonight! I know, it's nerdy but I'm pretty stoked about it.


I enjoy the show. The guests are always a surprise to me. 
Now what was your question?
I also like the polls and I had to remind myself to DVR Talking Dead.


----------



## valannb22

It was the last question about whether there were any Woodbury people that were still loyal to the governor. After seeing the sneak peak for the next episode, I think there just might be one.


----------



## Preparednessuk

They recently has a one of show in the UK called blackout based on a cyber attack filmed like a documentary using cam corders and mobile phones


----------



## LincTex

"Revolution" has been surprisingly better than the original review I had read before it aired.


----------



## Turtle

LincTex said:


> "Revolution" has been surprisingly better than the original review I had read before it aired.


I agree! Unfortunately, I heard that the ratings dropped 50% since last season. I'll be surprised if it gets renewed.


----------



## zracer7

If anyone has UVerse there is a movie on TMC on Demand called "It's a disaster" not educational or useful but its pretty hilarious. Someone sets off some dirty bombs and 4 couples are stuck in a house together.


----------



## Meerkat

I watch for entertainment, that's it. If there is a show on any network 'especially National Geo, its not for our good.

I think all these shows are just shows to rile us up so we end up ' making their day ', Eastwood style.

Also we are watching Revolution now on Netflix, its a bloody full of crap show but hubby likes it. 

Wars fun till your the one behind and in front of the bullets.

Also most movies today insult my intelligence, or what I have left anyway.


----------



## BlueShoe

They destroyed Revolution right out of the gates this last season. It wasn't great anyway, but had potential. However, from the first episode this season they made the young White girl a slut as they had her pick some guy up in a bar and go to bed with him without knowing his name. Then they developed the newly Jewish guy into having supernatural powers.  I can guess in general what the last names of the largest contributing producers are this season.


----------



## Country Living

tenOC said:


> They destroyed Revolution right out of the gates this last season. It wasn't great anyway, but had potential. However, from the first episode this season they made the young White girl a slut as they had her pick some guy up in a bar and go to bed with him without knowing his name. Then they developed the newly Jewish guy into having supernatural powers.  I can guess in general what the last names of the largest contributing producers are this season.


When I read something like this I spend a few minutes thinking about answering or just walking away..... If I walk away then there is a presumption I agree with your position, which I don't. Shame on you for making such a statement.

Maybe the writers are making a sad attempt at bringing in the younger demographics by appealing to what they perceive would be interesting subject matter. I don't agree with some of their choices either.


----------



## BlueShoe

I wouldn't be ethically fraudulent enough to suggest someone feel shame for having morals and posting what is a generally accurate statement. What I described is idolatry and the practice for the love of money.

Yes, I considered that they are trying to attract younger viewers by eliminating moral boundaries such as they do in music, TV and movies. They also introduced extras in the back shots this year who dress more provocatively. That one thing would've been enough. The degradation of morals in society a common theme for the corporations in control of those media outlets.

What also strikes me up about these apocalypse and wartime settings is people are filthy, dirty and sweaty...and they create a sex scene in that environment?! C'mon, the last thing I'm going to be interested in is sex with a dirty sweaty person.


----------



## Country Living

My first comment was solely directed to your statement I quoted and put in red. 

The second paragraph was attempting to bring some explanation as to why networks are putting stuff like that on TV if they're thinking that's what the youth of America want to see these days. It's just a part of the dumbing down of America. 

There are shows I find offensive. That's why TVs have "off" and "channel change" buttons.

An interesting note - Nielson contacted us a few weeks ago to participate in their one week TV survey coming up the first of November so they are reaching out to the rural areas. We will be outnumbered by the city folks; however, it will be interesting to see if Nielson finds any definitive differences between rural and city. It will be more interesting to see if those changes make a difference in programming.


----------



## BlueShoe

And I found your attempt at reprimand irritating. What I'm ashamed of is my fellow Americans not standing up against something, choosing instead to pretend it isn't happening because they want to appease the PC police.


----------



## zracer7

Country Living said:


> My first comment was solely directed to your statement I quoted and put in red.
> 
> The second paragraph was attempting to bring some explanation as to why networks are putting stuff like that on TV if they're thinking that's what the youth of America want to see these days. It's just a part of the dumbing down of America.
> 
> There are shows I find offensive. That's why TVs have "off" and "channel change" buttons.
> 
> An interesting note - Nielson contacted us a few weeks ago to participate in their one week TV survey coming up the first of November so they are reaching out to the rural areas. We will be outnumbered by the city folks; however, it will be interesting to see if Nielson finds any definitive differences between rural and city. It will be more interesting to see if those changes make a difference in programming.


At present, rural areas only do surveys instead of meters. Rural markets are not metered yet because networks don't pay for those demographics. So its not neilsen that is responsible for the lack of rural coverage, its the networks themselves that are not too interested in rural peoples' interests. But that is just right now. Next year they are supposed to roll out new meters and expand the rural markets. The money is in the cities.

Course, to be honest, knowing what homes have to go through to report what they watch, I can't imagine anyone who frequents this sight being a Nielsen home. HUGE opsec issues.


----------



## readytogo

redhorse said:


> I am a shameless Walking Dead fan. The new season starts Sunday!!! I have no idea why I like it so much, not much is plausible at all, but I do. There is just something about a man and a crossbow :2thumb:


Yes ,I loved William Tell, a real survivalist.........:2thumb:


----------



## Country Living

zracer7 said:


> At present, rural areas only do surveys instead of meters. Rural markets are not metered yet because networks don't pay for those demographics. So its not neilsen that is responsible for the lack of rural coverage, its the networks themselves that are not too interested in rural peoples' interests. But that is just right now. Next year they are supposed to roll out new meters and expand the rural markets. The money is in the cities.
> 
> Course, to be honest, knowing what homes have to go through to report what they watch, I can't imagine anyone who frequents this sight being a Nielsen home. HUGE opsec issues.


You're right.... we're getting paper documents to list the shows we watch. We'll document what we watch over an eight day period. I would never allow a box/meter/whatever to be installed here.


----------



## CulexPipiens

I'll second the previous mention of Survivors. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1258189/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_13

Relatively short series, fairly accurate portrayals, IMHO, of what might happen in a mass death (99%+) type event.


----------



## VoorTrekker

So many television shows came and went before I even heard of them. I guess that's what happens when one is in night school/day work and living on the road as a freight relocation engineer.

Survivors: sounds like a series I would have watched.


----------



## Meerkat

This is still the best place to learn for me, not books but we do have a few books that will help if tshtf too.


----------

